# Removing Silicone From New Glass Tank Panels



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

Is anyone here an expert on safely removing silicone/adhesive from new tank glass panels? They were a little messy at the factory, and I am looking for a way to do some cleaning without scratching or otherwise damaging the glass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Take a picture of it. In all honesty I would just leave it unless it is unpleasent to view once filled with water. If you mess with the silicone and goof up it will void the warranty on the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Use .008 guitar string and a razor blade scraper. The guitar string slices the panes apart from the silicon. Then you can use scraper to clean excess silicone.

Or just carefully cut excess off with razor being extremely careful not to hit any air pockets. Like ksls said unless its that bad, leave it alone. My recommendation as well.


----------



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, but I wasn't clear enough in my original post. I don't want to disassemble the tank, just clean some dried silicone from the glass panels where it was accidentally smeared during construction of the tank at the factory. I am looking for a safe procedure that will not damage the glass in any way, including scratching.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Water Wolf said:


> Thanks for the responses, but I wasn't clear enough in my original post. I don't want to disassemble the tank, *just clean some dried silicone from the glass panels where it was accidentally smeared during construction of the tank at the factory.* I am looking for a safe procedure that will not damage the glass in any way, including scratching.


As I said a flat razor scraper will work, but its a case on how careful YOU ARE to keep from scratching. Just keep razor flat to surface, work slowly and don't dig down or apply to much pressure. Ultimately, if it gets scratched its because how you are doing it.


----------



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Thanks for the responses, but I wasn't clear enough in my original post. I don't want to disassemble the tank, *just clean some dried silicone from the glass panels where it was accidentally smeared during construction of the tank at the factory.* I am looking for a safe procedure that will not damage the glass in any way, including scratching.


As I said a flat razor scraper will work, but its a case on how careful YOU ARE to keep from scratching. Just keep razor flat to surface, work slowly and don't dig down or apply to much pressure. Ultimately, if it gets scratched its because how you are doing it.
[/quote]

Thanks hastatus. Have you ever used any chemicals to help remove the residue or just a razor blade?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Water Wolf said:


> Thanks for the responses, but I wasn't clear enough in my original post. I don't want to disassemble the tank, *just clean some dried silicone from the glass panels where it was accidentally smeared during construction of the tank at the factory.* I am looking for a safe procedure that will not damage the glass in any way, including scratching.


As I said a flat razor scraper will work, but its a case on how careful YOU ARE to keep from scratching. Just keep razor flat to surface, work slowly and don't dig down or apply to much pressure. Ultimately, if it gets scratched its because how you are doing it.
[/quote]

Thanks hastatus. Have you ever used any chemicals to help remove the residue or just a razor blade?
[/quote]
Never used chemical. More control and simple with razor so long as your careful and don't rush.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

use a razor blade...it wont scratch. both surfaces are flat, and tempered glass is very hard. you'd have to really try to scratch it in order to succeed.


----------

